# Hurst competition short shifter problem - help!!



## GOATS EAT ANYTHING (Mar 13, 2011)

I recently bought a Hurst Competition Short Shifter for my 06 GTO..has a local, well known, performance shop install it for me. Everything was perfect until the mechanic drove it and the shifter kept popping out of 2nd gear (the onl gear that it would pop out of) Their opinion was that theres a problem with my tranny (maybe gear teeth/fork is broken and is causing this problem) Anybody experience this before? Any suggestions on what it could be? any help is great, thank you!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Did your car do that with the stock shifter?


----------



## GOATS EAT ANYTHING (Mar 13, 2011)

no, never had a problem with it popping out of any gear prior to the short shifter or even now since i have the stock one back in


----------



## code86 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mine pops out 2nd too. Its not the tranny its the shifter. I havent found fix yet. A few good advice suggestions over at ls2gto forum. This seems to be common with hurst shifters. Something about a plastic piece inside the sealed box not fitting right.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Reading that two of you have the same problem, if it were me, I'd send the shifter back to Hurst and buy a different brand.


----------

